# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Dave & Buster's coming to OKC

## Faith

I seen a commercial the other day advertising a Dave and Busters here in Oklahoma.  I didn't know that we had one now.  Does anyone know where it is at?  I have been to one in San Antonio and had a great time.  It is like an Adults Incredible Pizza.  I checked their website and didn't see anything about an Oklahoma location....

----------


## Faith

I'm beginning to think maybe it was just a dream now...... I have looked on the net and can't find anything referencing a Dave and Busters in Oklahoma.

----------


## gbyte

I saw the commercial also but was wondering if they were advertising for some state that is neighboring for some reason.  I have been to the one in San Jose and it can be fun.

----------


## metro

I saw the commercial too. More than likely it was a part of a regional buy and probably advertising for one of the locations in Dallas. They are franchise owned so get some investors together and we can have our own here.

----------


## BricktownGuy

Hint:  Do not look to Randy Hogan to be one of your investors. lol.

----------


## kangaroo

Dave and Busters is opening a new location in Tulsa. You can go to Tulsaworld.com and search for dave and busters and it will advise you. :Tiphat:

----------


## venture

Tulsa World: Week in review: Dave & Buster's coming to town

Week in review: Dave & Buster's coming to town 


By Staff Reports 
5/25/2008
Last Modified: 5/25/2008  4:12 AM 


Dave & Buster's Inc., a Dallas-based restaurant chain known for its entertainment options, is planning a Tulsa location. 

The Tulsa World learned that the company has purchased three acres of land at 71st Street and 101st East Avenue, between Best Buy Co. and Mathis Brothers Furniture. 

A company spokesman said in a telephone interview that a Dave & Buster's restaurant will be built in Tulsa, with a tentative opening date next January, but would offer no other details. 

Each Dave & Buster's location features American-style food, adult beverages and entertainment choices such as video games, billiards, air hockey, virtual reality games and sports simulators. 
-------
Comment: Sad that Tulsa is able to land this, but OKC cannot.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Grrrrr...I wish they'd have bought out Toby Keith's joint and put it there.

----------


## Pete

I fear if they do come to OKC it will be to the Quail Springs area, which is more of their m.o.

However, they would be a good anchor for more development in or around Bricktown.

----------


## Turanacus

I spoke to Dave this morning and he said they are actively trying to acquire land currently occupied by the <former> Fox Collision Center.  I rang Buster to see if he'd confirm but got his voice mail.  I'll post again should Buster return my call.

----------


## venture

LOL /sigh

I think Bricktown is the best place for them in OKC. Pete your comment on Quail Springs is probably right, I would except that UNP in Norman would be another. However, both locations effectively kill off customers from half the Metro.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I spoke to Dave this morning and he said they are actively trying to acquire land currently occupied by the <former> Fox Collision Center.  I rang Buster to see if he'd confirm but got his voice mail.  I'll post again should Buster return my call.


When you've got him on the phone, tell him to bring back the bacon wrapped BBQ shrimp kabobs.  :Tiphat:

----------


## MestaParkMan

I wants a Dave and Busters! It is like Chuckie Cheese for adults with beer! I can play Galaga for hours and sip on Bass. Good times.

----------


## Jesseda

count me in on dave and busters, I live in moore and will drive o the north side to go to that place, just build it in he okc metro and i will come..Message o dave and busters ( If you build it we will come)

----------


## venture

Umm...if it is on Memorial on the North side...I'm not paying $4/gal of gas to go there from SE Norman.  :Smile:

----------


## Turanacus

Dave & Buster's Inc., a Dallas-based restaurant chain known for its entertainment options, is planning a Tulsa location.

The Tulsa World learned that the company has purchased three acres of land at 71st Street and 101st East Avenue, between Best Buy Co. and Mathis Brothers Furniture.

A company spokesman said in a telephone interview that a Dave & Buster's restaurant will be built in Tulsa, with a tentative opening date next January, but would offer no other details.

Each Dave & Buster's location features American-style food, adult beverages and entertainment choices such as video games, billiards, air hockey, virtual reality games and sports simulators.

----------


## redrunner

New developments on D&B from Steve in today's paper.

Dave & Buster's, a popular entertainment and restaurant chain, is seeking zoning to serve alcohol at a new Oklahoma City restaurant.

The agenda for Thursday's meeting of the Oklahoma City Planning Commissions shows a new Dave & Buster's is to be built at 5501 N May Ave., the former site of Smicklas Chevrolet. A site plan shows pads reserved for two more restaurants and a hotel in the block bounded by May Avenue, Northwest Expressway, NW 52 and N Brookline Avenue.


Read more: http://newsok.com/dave-busters-prepa...#ixzz17V4gmMIP

----------


## warreng88

From Newsok.com:

Dave & Buster's, a popular entertainment and restaurant chain, is seeking zoning to serve alcohol at a new Oklahoma City restaurant.

Dave & Buster's prepares entry into Oklahoma City

The agenda for Thursday's meeting of the Oklahoma City Planning Commissions shows a new Dave & Buster's is to be built at 5501 N May Ave., the former site of Smicklas Chevrolet. A site plan shows pads reserved for two more restaurants and a hotel in the block bounded by May Avenue, Northwest Expressway, NW 52 and N Brookline Avenue.

Read the rest of Steve's article at:

http://newsok.com/dave-busters-prepa...ad_story_title

----------


## Midtowner

Bummer it's not in Bricktown, but for D&B, I think this was the smart move.  Right in the middle of several hotels and aside from Hooters, they're the only thing to do.

----------


## Turanacus

GREAT Location!!!  I hope the format is more full-scale as oppose to Tulsa's junior store.

----------


## Decious

Coolio! However, I wish that Steve's attempts to communicate with company reps had been answered. I want to know whether this will be a "full scale" D&B or the "smaller market" version a la Omaha/Tulsa. If I recall correctly, the smaller versions don't even have pool tables. I'm inclined to think that the OKC site will be full scale given that it seems to be new construction. I believe that smaller formats are molded into strip centers, but I could be mistaken. Should be a great addition to the Penn area, but like Mid, I wish they had built downtown.

----------


## redrunner

Was Tulsa's D&B built brand new or converted from existing building?

----------


## Turanacus

Tulsa's store was new construction.

----------


## Pete

At least this will be some good in-fill development.

----------


## OKCMallen

Thank gawd.  This has been such a big issue for so long on this board!  :Smile:

----------


## Kerry

This will be good for the area.

----------


## redrunner

I can't read the square footage of the OKC D&B but it looks like mid 20k sf. Tulsa's location is one of the smallest D&B at 17k sf.

----------


## Pete

In another document shown on the planning site, it says the proposed D&B's will be 23,565 square feet.

----------


## metro

Glad to hear they are finally coming to OKC. Odd choice of location though. Too bad developers around here don't have higher dreams and ambitions for development. That site would be PRIME for a midrise hotel and/or a mixed-use development that could still incorporate D&B and a hotel, but less surface parking. Would like to see more mid-rises go up on the NWE corridor, but nonetheless happy it is better than what is currently there.

Also, Steve seems to be taking the suburban beat as of late, downtown news must be slow.

----------


## metro

> GREAT Location!!!  I hope the format is more full-scale as oppose to Tulsa's junior store.


See the other thread in Metro Area Talk, OKC's will be about 6,000 sq. feet bigger than Tulsa's.

----------


## ChargerAg

Let the argument of if Dave & Busters now end.  

Let the argument of if 23,565 square is a good size Dave & Busters begin.

----------


## tulsooner

> Coolio! However, I wish that Steve's attempts to communicate with company reps had been answered. I want to know whether this will be a "full scale" D&B or the "smaller market" version a la Omaha/Tulsa. If I recall correctly, the smaller versions don't even have pool tables. I'm inclined to think that the OKC site will be full scale given that it seems to be new construction. I believe that smaller formats are molded into strip centers, but I could be mistaken. Should be a great addition to the Penn area, but like Mid, I wish they had built downtown.


I don't know about the Omaha location but I can tell you that the Tulsa location is a new construction stand alone building.  Aloft hotels built right behind D&B's.

----------


## wsucougz

I like the location.

----------


## soonerguru

I'm super glad to see infill development in that location. Agree with metro that something more midrise and dense would be cooler, but this is great news nonetheless.

Now, does anyone know if this will be a real Dave * Busters or a junior version. I've never patronized the chain.

----------


## kevinpate

The smaller food project, on lot 4, makes me think Waffle House.

----------


## onthestrip

I dont think the location is odd. Outside of being in bricktown, I think this location is great.  However, I do agree that something more midrise and more mixed use would be great there.  This would have been a good spot for another specialty grocer (trader joes) along with some other retail and a nice hotel or smaller, nicer apartment complex in the back.  

I know this was for sale. Did someone buy it or has the seller decided to develop it themselves?

----------


## theparkman81

I think its awesome that they are finally coming here, and i am happy that the location is going to be larger then the one in Tulsa.

----------


## circuitboard

I have a weird feeling that little restaurant is going to be Jack in the box. They do not have a location anywhere near that area right now. See the long driveway around the side, just like the one on Macarthur.

----------


## BG918

Are there any D&B in urban locations?  I'm not that familiar with the chain and have only been to the one in Denver which is in a similar location (I-25 & Colorado area).  I think they had a parking garage though, and there was a United Artists theater in the same development.

----------


## binners41

I would LOVE to get in contact with the General Contractor or the chain's headquarters about this new restaurant. I work at Edmond Rock, and I would be interested in submitting a bid for the stone on the building. Anyone have any ideas who I would need to get in touch with? Thanks for your help!

----------


## Spartan

What a ghastly site plan. But it's great to finally get one of these. Saw this one the planning agenda for last week and didn't know if it was news or not.

----------


## okclee

Are we sure this isn't Lower Bricktown?

----------


## Pete

Yes, as LB is less dense.   :Kicking: 


BTW, I read that their typical size is 32-35,000 square feet, so at 23,565 this will be a smaller location

----------


## BB37

Seems like an odd location from a traffic standpoint.  It's hard by the exit ramp from EB NW Highway to SB May, but there won't be any access to the site from there.  Looks like traffic will have to go north on Brookline, or take the service road that parallels EB NW Highway, that curves into Brookline.  Kind of a roundabout traffic pattern.  I would think they would want direct access from May.

----------


## Kerry

> Are there any D&B in urban locations?  I'm not that familiar with the chain and have only been to the one in Denver which is in a similar location (I-25 & Colorado area).  I think they had a parking garage though, and there was a United Artists theater in the same development.


All of the Dave and Busters I know of (Jax and Atlanta) are suburban.  Gameworks was an urban version (and many moons ago one was supposed to go in Bricktown) but Gameworks hit financial problems and now many of their stores are closed

Remember this blast from the past:

http://www.highwaygames.com/body.php...il&news_id=416




> Sega Gameworks to Anchor Oklahoma Canal Site 25 Jul, 2001 
> 
> Sega Gameworks will anchor a planned entertainment and retail site on the middle segment of Oklahoma City’s Bricktown Canal, the site’s developer announced this week. 
> 
> Sega Gameworks, an entertainment concept that uses restaurants, bars, high-tech games and arcades to entertain its guests, is combining its successful theme with 14 movie screens for its Oklahoma City project. 
> 
> Developer Randy Hogan and the company agreed upon a long-term lease for the $22 million project Monday. They anticipate a summer 2003 opening. Hogan also announced Monday he has a letter of intent with Bass Pro Shops for a 110,000-square-foot retail store as part of the canal development. While no lease has been signed for this project, Bass Pro Shops retail store officials said they expect the center to open in spring 2003. 
> 
> Hogan continues to work on other potential additions to the development, including three buildings near the project’s main plaza. Bricktown Entertainment has letters of intent with the Hal Smith Restaurant Group, the Marble Slab Creamery and Jamba Juice. Discussions continue with other restaurants and stores. 
> ...

----------


## Pete

BB37, I'm sure people will just exit May going south then turn right on NW 52nd, then go all the way to Brookline or just turn into the parking lot.

Heading north on May, there is a dedicated left turn lane although no traffic light.  Immediately north of that, there is a concrete median.

----------


## Swake2

Chicago has an urban D&B

----------


## OKCisOK4me

This is awesome.  I've never eaten there but that corner of Expressway and May is a huge eye sore.  If the other restaurant were to be a Jack In the Box, that would be cool, as the closest one is down on MacArthur & I-40.  If it were an IHOP too, that would make sense, since the Denny's was closed, site dozed, and the Chick-Fil-A is almost open.

----------


## edcrunk

there's a D&B in times square.

----------


## metro

Also, to answer the earlier question, even D&B's suburban stores are often more urban in design or mixed-use development other than this plan. Kansas City D&B comes to mind.

----------


## Larry OKC

> This is awesome.  I've never eaten there but that corner of Expressway and May is a huge eye sore.  If the other restaurant were to be a Jack In the Box, that would be cool, as the closest one is down on MacArthur & I-40.  If it were an IHOP too, that would make sense, since the Denny's was closed, site dozed, and the Chick-Fil-A is almost open.


May be too close for an IHOP (there is one in the Belle Isle area, just north of NW Expressway/Classen (before you get to Classen Curve)

----------


## leprechaun

Finally!  Like others have said, I would have liked to see this built closer to downtown.  That's alright though, considering that their developments tend to be suburban.  This is great in-fill, I'm so glad it isn't being built up on Memorial.

----------


## redrunner

> Also, to answer the earlier question, even D&B's suburban stores are often more urban in design or mixed-use development other than this plan. Kansas City D&B comes to mind.


Kansas City's DB is in an outlet mall on the outskirts of KC.  Hardly urban.  For the size of available land I think they've done the best they can with two restaurants and a hotel.  Let's not rush judgment without seeing the design of the exterior first.

----------


## ljbab728

> Kansas City's DB is in an outlet mall on the outskirts of KC.  Hardly urban.  For the size of available land I think they've done the best they can with two restaurants and a hotel.  Let's not rush judgment without seeing the design of the exterior first.


redrunner, that would ruin everyone's fun.  You know the posters here can't wait to find some reason to be critical.  LOL

----------


## EBAH

WOOHOO!  Well, this is very good news indeed.  First, I have wanted a D&B just as many others on this site, and am happy that a deal has been worked out.  Second, I drive past this location every day and am constantly asking myself, "when is someone going to clean up that horrible Smicklas site?".  I think this location is excellent.  Someone mentioned that they are "the only thing to do" in the area, but really, the area actually has a lot of bars and night clubs.  Juniors is right down NW Exp, the Lighthouse, Cousins, Chesters Pool Hall, Electro Lounge, the Office, and that new sports bar at the new hotel (whatever it is called).  I am so happy with the proposed location.  I am in full support of any one putting money in to May on this side of the expressway.  If they had put it in Bricktown, I would have never gone there at all.

----------


## Pete

And, it must be said, at least they aren't building out on Memorial.

----------


## foodiefan

> I dont think the location is odd. Outside of being in bricktown, I think this location is great.  However, I do agree that something more midrise and more mixed use would be great there.  This would have been a good spot for another specialty grocer (trader joes) along with some other retail and a nice hotel or smaller, nicer apartment complex in the back.  
> 
> I know this was for sale. Did someone buy it or has the seller decided to develop it themselves?


pass that way frequently and Trader Joe's has long been on my wish list!!  Is there still enough room?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> May be too close for an IHOP (there is one in the Belle Isle area, just north of NW Expressway/Classen (before you get to Classen Curve)


Oh yeah, I forgot about that one...




> WOOHOO!  Well, this is very good news indeed.  First, I have wanted a D&B just as many others on this site, and am happy that a deal has been worked out.  Second, I drive past this location every day and am constantly asking myself, "when is someone going to clean up that horrible Smicklas site?".  I think this location is excellent.  Someone mentioned that they are "the only thing to do" in the area, but really, the area actually has a lot of bars and night clubs.  Juniors is right down NW Exp, the Lighthouse, Cousins, Chesters Pool Hall, Electro Lounge, the Office, and *that new sports bar at the new hotel* (whatever it is called).  I am so happy with the proposed location.  I am in full support of any one putting money in to May on this side of the expressway.  *If they had put it in Bricktown, I would have never gone there at all.*


809 Sports Grill.  It's a pretty cool venue.  Really upscale.

I completely agree with "had it gone in Bricktown", lol.  I still haven't even been to Coyote Ugly!  

With this going in, they need to do a complete overhaul on the NWE/May Avenue interchange.  I know they just did some extensive patch work on May but that bridge is old and dilapidated and needs to be replaced.

----------


## EBAH

> And, it must be said, at least they aren't building out on Memorial.


YES!  High Five!

----------


## J. Pitman

Odd location.

----------


## metro

> Kansas City's DB is in an outlet mall on the outskirts of KC.  Hardly urban.  For the size of available land I think they've done the best they can with two restaurants and a hotel.  Let's not rush judgment without seeing the design of the exterior first.


Yes, I shouldn't have used the word urban. I've been to the one in Overland Park (KC), it's in the Legends, which is similar to Dallas's Grapevine Mills area, except probably a little more dense. I mentioned mixed-use development, but should have left the words urban in design out. The one in KC is located on the 2nd floor of Legends mall and has a skywalk connected to it.

----------


## TheTravellers

> ...
> With this going in, they need to do a complete overhaul on the NWE/May Avenue interchange.  I know they just did some extensive patch work on May but that bridge is old and dilapidated and needs to be replaced.


As do dozens, if not hundreds of other bridges in the metro area...  Yet they keep widening streets way the hell up north instead of fixing broken stuff (which kind of ties in to the sprawl thread elsewhere).   :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:   OK, hijack over, back to D&Bs, sorry.

----------


## warreng88

2007 City Bond Election included the streets bordered by May, Portland, 50th and 63rd (#5):

http://www.okc.gov/bonds2007/BondInf...xt=Resurfacing

Although the bridge over May is not included in the bridge plan from the same bond issue:

http://www.okc.gov/bonds2007/BondInf...itate%20Bridge

----------


## Patrick

> Seems like an odd location from a traffic standpoint.  It's hard by the exit ramp from EB NW Highway to SB May, but there won't be any access to the site from there.  Looks like traffic will have to go north on Brookline, or take the service road that parallels EB NW Highway, that curves into Brookline.  Kind of a roundabout traffic pattern.  I would think they would want direct access from May.


No, the current entrance into the old Smicklas Chevrolet, i.e., NW 52nd St., will remain open off May Avenue.

----------


## Patrick

I think the larger restaurant building (not Dave and Busters) is going to be a new Denny's.  I could be wrong, but I thought I heard that somewhere.

----------


## Dustin

whoop de doo.

----------


## MikeOKC

> No, the current entrance into the old Smicklas Chevrolet, i.e., NW 52nd St., will remain open off May Avenue.


That's exactly right. There is a northbound turn-lane to go west into the property. I think it's a great location.

----------


## Rover

> Are there any D&B in urban locations?  I'm not that familiar with the chain and have only been to the one in Denver which is in a similar location (I-25 & Colorado area).  I think they had a parking garage though, and there was a United Artists theater in the same development.


Yes, they are in a number of urban locations.  I was at the Wash DC on awhile back.

I guess this is a good get for the city.  Just don't expect the food to be very special...it isn't.  It is very ordinary, but the place is like a more adult (barely) arcade that serves food.

----------


## dclokc

I got this response from Dave and Busters tonight.


OKC will be sized around 23,000 sf, so larger than Tulsa.

If everything goes as planned, we should be open in twelve months.
 :Congrats:  :Welcome5:  to OKC!

----------


## mugofbeer

My experience at D & B's has not been good.  Yes, you can take your kids and play games but when the night is over and its time to cash in your tickets, I have never seen anything even remotely desireable to trade your tickets for.  I would have been satisfied if they had a can of Coke or a Pack of Topps Baseball cards.  My 10 year old couldn't find one thing he wanted in their entire store.  That being said, I am glad they are coming to OKC to redevelop a deteriorating piece of property.  Hopefully, people will give them an earful if there isn't anything for your tickets and they will try to improve things.

----------


## redrunner

> I got this response from Dave and Busters tonight.
> 
> 
> OKC will be sized around 23,000 sf, so larger than Tulsa.
> 
> If everything goes as planned, we should be open in twelve months.
>  to OKC!


Yeah, we already established the size relative to Tulsa.

----------


## redrunner

> My experience at D & B's has not been good.  Yes, you can take your kids and play games but when the night is over and its time to cash in your tickets, I have never seen anything even remotely desireable to trade your tickets for.  I would have been satisfied if they had a can of Coke or a Pack of Topps Baseball cards.  My 10 year old couldn't find one thing he wanted in their entire store.  That being said, I am glad they are coming to OKC to redevelop a deteriorating piece of property.  Hopefully, people will give them an earful if there isn't anything for your tickets and they will try to improve things.


My last visit to D&B I redeemed my tickets for a set of beer glasses with a D&B logo and thick glass ashtray for guests to use outside during parties.  I thought that was pretty cool.

----------


## Matt

> My experience at D & B's has not been good.  Yes, you can take your kids and play games but when the night is over and its time to cash in your tickets, I have never seen anything even remotely desireable to trade your tickets for.  I would have been satisfied if they had a can of Coke or a Pack of Topps Baseball cards.  My 10 year old couldn't find one thing he wanted in their entire store.  That being said, I am glad they are coming to OKC to redevelop a deteriorating piece of property.  Hopefully, people will give them an earful if there isn't anything for your tickets and they will try to improve things.


Man alive, this ticket thing is just an enormous issue for you, isn't it?




> ...I've taken my son and relatives to D & B's in Denver, won a boatload of tickets, took them to the exchange shop and found nothing but garbage.  Even my son, 8 years old at the time, was irritated that there was absolutely nothing there he wanted.  Even candy bars or Hot Wheels or plastic soldiers or a comic book or something any kid would want to play with would have been OK, but there was literally nothing of value or worth in that shop.  
> 
> We sent a very nicely worded email to the corporate office (just in case that particular location was poorly stocked) and got no response whatsoever.
> 
> D & B's is a total waste of money and a lousy company.





> Dave & Busters might be a worthwhile place to go if they offered something of value for all those tickets you win.  Even my 9 year old found absolutely nothing in their store he wanted.  It was all garbage.  I sent the company a very polite email to their feedback address stating this fact and got no response.  When people realize what a ripoff the place is, they will stop going there.  GIve your money to a local venue, instead.





> I don't know and it doesn't really effect me.  I've just had 2 straight really irritating experiences at D & B's so I will choose not to go there again.  Perhaps there's a business opportunity for someone.  With Wii and cable and movies, I just don't see the point to it.  I just have a real problem when they aren't going to offer anything remotely decent to trade your tickets in for.  Hell, offer bags of chips or a Coke or Hot Wheels or something of value.

----------


## Oil Capital

> Man alive, this ticket thing is just an enormous issue for you, isn't it?


LOL. Good catch Matt.

One is left to wonder why he apparently keeps taking his son back there year after year, when the poor boy was irritated with the place on his first visit.  ;-)

----------


## Easy180

Hard to get a handle on what kids value anyway...they go bananas over anything plastic that may look cool diving off the kitchen table

If you are an adult playing for tickets and wanting valuable prizes then you might want to take a step back and reevaluate the situation

----------


## Jesseda

My kids are like cats.. if the toy is shinny, bounces  and/or makes noise, then they are happy and occupied with it until it breaks

----------


## MikeLucky

Damn, mugofbeer.... you sure are bitter....

If you are taking your kids go to Andy Alligators or somewhere that is actually DESIGNED FOR KIDS.  That's not really what D&B's even does....

It's like complaining about the bad shirly temple selection at Henry Hudsons...

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> It's like complaining about the bad shirly temple selection at Henry Hudsons...


+1

----------


## metro

I heard they may be looking at a new location because they have a bar and the proximity to the church ar the corner of NW 50th and May.

----------


## MikeOKC

> I heard they may be looking at a new location because they have a bar and the proximity to the church ar the corner of NW 50th and May.


Where did you hear that, Metro?

----------


## Pete

If there is an issue, it would be with St. John's Episcopal (church & school) which is right across Brookline at about 54th.

50th and May is a long way from the proposed D&B's.

The state law is a minimum 300 foot distance from church or school, but I believe that is from the front door of the place applying for a liquor license.  If that's the case, they could still probably meet the minimum.

Not to mention, they had to be aware of all this before they filed with the planning commission.

----------


## metro

Just what I heard, take it for what it's worth to you.

----------


## Kerry

Move to Bricktown.

----------


## bombermwc

Amen to that, it's a natural bricktown attraction. You've got the food and the fun...there would be something to do down there besides just eat. Take up an entire building and make it a multi-level facility...could have a billiards floor, game floors, food floor, etc.

----------


## betts

I agree Bricktown is a natural.  Which building would be appropriate, though?  I don't really know much about Dave and Buster's.  If they're sometimes in strip malls it may be they won't spend the money for land/rent to locate in Bricktown.  Are there cities that have them in Bricktown-like locations?

----------


## Kerry

How about the vacant building at the corner of Oklahoma Ave and Reno or the vacant lot next to Toby Keith's place.  There is also the Bricktown Merchantile Building on East Main.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> If there is an issue, it would be with St. John's Episcopal (church & school) which is right across Brookline at about 54th.
> 
> 50th and May is a long way from the proposed D&B's.
> 
> The state law is a minimum 300 foot distance from church or school, but I believe that is from the front door of the place applying for a liquor license.  If that's the case, they could still probably meet the minimum.
> 
> Not to mention, they had to be aware of all this before they filed with the planning commission.


I guess that doesn't apply to liquor stores cause I know there's one right there next to Walgreens across from that church.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Or even that corner lot on the canal in North....

----------


## Pete

Here is an aerial that shows all the properties being discussed.

The front door of the proposed D&B's is right around 300 feet from the nearest property line of St. John's:

----------


## Kerry

Is that hotel or those two restaurants going to have a bar?

----------


## Pete

The southern most restaurant is for fast food, so I'm sure the answer is no.

As for the hotel and the other one, probably yes.

But remember, the front door only has to be 300 feet or more from the property line of a school or church.

----------


## metro

> I guess that doesn't apply to liquor stores cause I know there's one right there next to Walgreens across from that church.


  Two things to consider, which was first, pretty sure the grandfather rule applies. Two, when did the law go into effect.

----------


## Pete

Plus, that liquor store is still close to 300' from the church property line.

The front door may just be outside of that.

----------


## swilki

> Here is an aerial that shows all the properties being discussed.
> 
> The front door of the proposed D&B's is right around 300 feet from the nearest property line of St. John's:


If memory serves correct, the southern most church you have marked on the map is a drive-thru bank. 

WARNING: My next comment is bound to get someone fired up. Please realize that I am just being honest and don't mean to offend anyone.

Also, as much as this may add to Bricktown if it where to be there, I am actually happy to see a development of this scale going into to NW OKC. Being a 20-something who lives and works in central OKC (not Bricktown or Downtown) I will be more apt to visit this location as opposed to if it where in Bricktown. Call me crazy, but Bricktown is way more hassle than it is worth right now. Parking is a nightmare, food and drinks are often overpriced and the crowd leaves much to be desired. If you aren't staying the night in Bricktown/Downtown, I say avoid anything south of 10th street for entertainment on a Friday/Saturday night. At somepoint I think we need to start being concerned with other amenities (aka attractions) throughout OKC as opposed to just in Bricktown. To me Bricktown is strictly for tourists and not for locals (at least the majority of the time). Putting things in other areas of the city (and I am not talking about the streetcar or the central park - those belong downtown), in my opinion, improve the quality of life for those of us that live here.

----------


## mugofbeer

Can I complain about the tickets again?   :Smile: 

Wow, I didnt realize..........sorry.  But then again, when I feel like a place is a total and complete rip off, I'm going to voice my opinion and I hope a lot of people here it and see it.  If you've seen it before, skip over my comment.  And I've been there exactly twice and been ripped off exactly twice.  When the rest of you quit bitching about your own personal pet peeves I'll get off D & B.  Maybe its just the one in Denver.  Again, sorry, but OKC deserves better.

----------


## ultimatesooner

> WARNING: My next comment is bound to get someone fired up. Please realize that I am just being honest and don't mean to offend anyone.
> 
> Also, as much as this may add to Bricktown if it where to be there, I am actually happy to see a development of this scale going into to NW OKC. Being a 20-something who lives and works in central OKC (not Bricktown or Downtown) I will be more apt to visit this location as opposed to if it where in Bricktown. Call me crazy, but Bricktown is way more hassle than it is worth right now. Parking is a nightmare, food and drinks are often overpriced and the crowd leaves much to be desired. If you aren't staying the night in Bricktown/Downtown, I say avoid anything south of 10th street for entertainment on a Friday/Saturday night. At somepoint I think we need to start being concerned with other amenities (aka attractions) throughout OKC as opposed to just in Bricktown. To me Bricktown is strictly for tourists and not for locals (at least the majority of the time). Putting things in other areas of the city (and I am not talking about the streetcar or the central park - those belong downtown), in my opinion, improve the quality of life for those of us that live here.



I could not possibly agree with you more

----------


## Matt

> Can I complain about the tickets again?  
> 
> Wow, I didnt realize..........sorry.  But then again, when I feel like a place is a total and complete rip off, I'm going to voice my opinion and I hope a lot of people here it and see it.  If you've seen it before, skip over my comment.  And I've been there exactly twice and been ripped off exactly twice.  When the rest of you quit bitching about your own personal pet peeves I'll get off D & B.  Maybe its just the one in Denver.  Again, sorry, but OKC deserves better.


Meh.

Most adults that go to D&B aren't going there for the fabulous prizes.

----------


## bombermwc

> Also, as much as this may add to Bricktown if it where to be there, I am actually happy to see a development of this scale going into to NW OKC. Being a 20-something who lives and works in central OKC (not Bricktown or Downtown) I will be more apt to visit this location as opposed to if it where in Bricktown. Call me crazy, but Bricktown is way more hassle than it is worth right now. Parking is a nightmare, food and drinks are often overpriced and the crowd leaves much to be desired. If you aren't staying the night in Bricktown/Downtown, I say avoid anything south of 10th street for entertainment on a Friday/Saturday night. At somepoint I think we need to start being concerned with other amenities (aka attractions) throughout OKC as opposed to just in Bricktown. To me Bricktown is strictly for tourists and not for locals (at least the majority of the time). Putting things in other areas of the city (and I am not talking about the streetcar or the central park - those belong downtown), in my opinion, improve the quality of life for those of us that live here.


Well now hang on. I sort of teetered between that opinion and the other way. Granted, on most nights I won't go to Bricktown because it is a pain. But I've been there countless times over the last few years for business lunches, dinner with friends, movies. If anything, I think putting D&B in Bricktown would help draw people in to correct the "visitor's only" stamp issue. If we complain that there isn't enough to do down there, then why would we be in favor of something not being there?

They're going to have to work out some traffic flow problems at the May location though. I'm assuming they're going to add an access road for the devlopment from May...otherwise Brookline is a really stupid way to have to get there. Off the top of my head, I can't remember if May is divided at 52nd st. The Target entrance allows you to get across all lanes, but I'm not sure if you can at 52nd. I can't really tell from a google map that well either....i'm just not up in that area enough to remember off the top of my head.

----------


## BoulderSooner

how people can think parking is a "nightmare" in bricktown is beyond me ..

----------


## swilki

Honestly, I just don't think I will ever be a Bricktown person maybe that's my problem with the thought of putting this down there. There are a couple of good places to visit (a coffee shop, the movie theater and?), other than that I just don't enjoy it.

Bomber, you are dead on about the traffic flow problems. I work at 63rd and May and this area is already a traffic disaster. I can only imagine what is going to happen when this place opens. The city is more than likely going to have to install a traffic light on May in front of Target or put one on 50th and Brookline.

----------


## swilki

> how people can think parking is a "nightmare" in bricktown is beyond me ..


When was the last time you where in Bricktown? Paying somewhere between $10-$20 to park isn't what I consider ideal. Given, if you drive around long enough or lie to the parking attended in the In the Raw parking lot you can find something if you give it enough time. But until I can get off a bus or train in Bricktown and walk to my destination the parking will remain a nightmare. For the types of establishments located there, the time spent looking for parking isn't worth it. I can go anywhere else in the city, order a beer and finish it before I find free parking in Bricktown.

----------


## Kerry

List the top 20 attractions in OKC pre-1994 and see how many were downtown (answer - 2, the Myriad and Civic Center).  OKC focused on the urban fringe for 60 years and it almost killed the city.

----------


## BG918

> When was the last time you where in Bricktown? Paying somewhere between $10-$20 to park isn't what I consider ideal. Given, if you drive around long enough or lie to the parking attended in the In the Raw parking lot you can find something if you give it enough time. But until I can get off a bus or train in Bricktown and walk to my destination the parking will remain a nightmare. For the types of establishments located there, the time spent looking for parking isn't worth it. I can go anywhere else in the city, order a beer and finish it before I find free parking in Bricktown.


I have been to Bricktown countless times and never paid to park, or found it overly difficult to find a parking place.  Plenty of plentiful and free parking by Bass Pro or north of Bricktown if you can walk a few blocks.  You have to know where to look.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> When was the last time you where in Bricktown? Paying somewhere between $10-$20 to park isn't what I consider ideal. Given, if you drive around long enough or lie to the parking attended in the In the Raw parking lot you can find something if you give it enough time. But until I can get off a bus or train in Bricktown and walk to my destination the parking will remain a nightmare. For the types of establishments located there, the time spent looking for parking isn't worth it. I can go anywhere else in the city, order a beer and finish it before I find free parking in Bricktown.


lets see 2 or 3 times a week for several years now .. and park for free most of the time ..     only time i pay to park is when i am in a hurry or late and then i at most pay 5 or 6 bucks ..

----------


## swilki

> List the top 20 attractions in OKC pre-1994 and see how many were downtown (answer - 2, the Myriad and Civic Center).  OKC focused on the urban fringe for 60 years and it almost killed the city.


Kerry - I don't disagree. However, I don't really consider NW Expressway and May urban fringe. If this thing were going in on Memorial, Edmond, Moore or Norman I would be against it.

To all those who seem to think that parking is the only thing that stops me going to Bricktown, that's not the case. I am always willing to walk somewhere, as long as the destination warrants it so. The resturants and bars in Bricktown just don't do it for me and almost all my friends, aged 23-30. Bricktown needs to become more Urban and unqiue. Sonic, Earls, Abuelos, Zios, Hooters, a canal that goes no where, starbucks, texadelphia and the like can be found anywhere in the city, well I guess minus the canal. If places like McNellies, Big Truck Tacos, VZDs, Sean Cummings, Picasso's, etc. began to open up in Bricktown I would be there everynight. I think we have touched on this before in a different forum, so I don't wanna get to deep into this issue, but the crowd in Bricktown isn't great in my opinion. You have a bunch of high schoolers mixed with tourists and trashy drunks - not my type of crowd. 

I'll end with this, if everyone is so concerned with keeping my age group in the city, we better start focusing on how to provide other opportunities for entertainment and such out of Bricktown. Quality of life is obviously the key issue, but making sure the quality of life in one area is great and ignoring other pockets of the city won't cut it. I am sure that the dynamic in Bricktown would change if more people my age could afford to move down there, but everyone keeps building apartments and lofts that cost the same as a house. I and many I know can't afford that. Therefore we are forced to live in other areas of the city and when there is very little to do elsewhere other than what is in Bricktown, the quality of life begins to diminish. I know that there are many on this forum that will disagree with me, sorry. But honestly, the whole thing I outlined above is one of the main factors I would consider living else where.

----------


## Kerry

swilki - it won't be long until you can park anywhere near downtown and take the streetcar to Bricktown. That should put an end to any and all parking complaints.  It should also allow for the addition of more affordable housing on the fringes of downtown but still in walking distance to a streetcar stop.

----------


## Steve

Guys, the rumor that Dave & Buster's is having to relocate due to protests from nearby churches is false. The ABC zoning went through with no protests and was unanimously approved by the council.

----------


## metro

Steve nothing about protests, just city ordinance concerns.

----------


## kevinpate

* * *

----------


## Steve

> I heard they may be looking at a new location because they have a bar and the proximity to the church ar the corner of NW 50th and May.


This would refer to the ABC zoning, which allows the sale of alcohol at an establishment. An ABC zoning is typically challenged through protests of nearby property owners. When I refer to protests, it's not usually people getting out in the streets, holding up signs, etc., but rather people filing notice at City Hall that they object to a zoning request. The ABC zoning was passed unanimously today by the council with no protests, no city staff concerns expressed. Not trying to make a big deal out of the post from a week or two ago (I didn't even remember who made the post so it wasn't directed at Metro). As with anything, there might have been a concern out there at one point or another. Just letting folks know D&B apparently is not looking for a new site.

----------


## okclee

But, Steve, .... This still doesn't solve the Dave & Buster problem with parking in Bricktown issue.

----------


## dankrutka

> Kerry - I don't disagree. However, I don't really consider NW Expressway and May urban fringe. If this thing were going in on Memorial, Edmond, Moore or Norman I would be against it.
> 
> To all those who seem to think that parking is the only thing that stops me going to Bricktown, that's not the case. I am always willing to walk somewhere, as long as the destination warrants it so. The resturants and bars in Bricktown just don't do it for me and almost all my friends, aged 23-30. Bricktown needs to become more Urban and unqiue. Sonic, Earls, Abuelos, Zios, Hooters, a canal that goes no where, starbucks, texadelphia and the like can be found anywhere in the city, well I guess minus the canal. If places like McNellies, Big Truck Tacos, VZDs, Sean Cummings, Picasso's, etc. began to open up in Bricktown I would be there everynight. I think we have touched on this before in a different forum, so I don't wanna get to deep into this issue, but the crowd in Bricktown isn't great in my opinion. You have a bunch of high schoolers mixed with tourists and trashy drunks - not my type of crowd. 
> 
> I'll end with this, if everyone is so concerned with keeping my age group in the city, we better start focusing on how to provide other opportunities for entertainment and such out of Bricktown. Quality of life is obviously the key issue, but making sure the quality of life in one area is great and ignoring other pockets of the city won't cut it. I am sure that the dynamic in Bricktown would change if more people my age could afford to move down there, but everyone keeps building apartments and lofts that cost the same as a house. I and many I know can't afford that. Therefore we are forced to live in other areas of the city and when there is very little to do elsewhere other than what is in Bricktown, the quality of life begins to diminish. I know that there are many on this forum that will disagree with me, sorry. But honestly, the whole thing I outlined above is one of the main factors I would consider living else where.


I am of the same age group and I agree... kind of. Bricktown is definitely not the scene unless you just turned 21 or are a tourist. I don't go out on Friday and Saturday nights in Bricktown, but I do support it before/after Thunder games by going to places like Brix or Texadelphia. I think that with Level and other developments that will hopefully follow  that the Deep Deuce area will become a cooler place to hang out. As of now, Western and Classen are much more popular with 20-30 somethings.

----------


## swilki

> I am of the same age group and I agree... kind of. Bricktown is definitely not the scene unless you just turned 21 or are a tourist. I don't go out on Friday and Saturday nights in Bricktown, but I do support it before/after Thunder games by going to places like Brix or Texadelphia. I think that with Level and other developments that will hopefully follow  that the Deep Deuce area will become a cooler place to hang out. As of now, Western and Classen are much more popular with 20-30 somethings.


Agreed

----------


## Steve

> But, Steve, .... This still doesn't solve the Dave & Buster problem with parking in Bricktown issue.


1. Awesome response.
2. I predict the discussion you refer to will continue for weeks.

----------


## rcjunkie

> But, Steve, .... This still doesn't solve the Dave & Buster problem with parking in Bricktown issue.


There is no parking issue in Bricktown, I go to Bricktown 5--6 times a month and I've never had a parking problem. The only ones that claim otherwise are those that expect front door parking, they are the same ones you see circling the parking lot at Walmart looking for a closer spot.

----------


## bombermwc

Swiki and Kilgore - but that's precisely why I'd like to see this in Bricktown. We know it's a more touristy area, which isn't all bad, but why not add more things to make it more resident entertainment friendly? That's exactlly the type of development that would make a difference for your argument....

1 - It would add something than food for something to do down there
2 - It would offer food that isn't available anywhere else in town
3 - I ignore people that complain about parking in Bricktown, sorry

So why not be motivated to help make Bricktown better for the people that live here. OK, so this one is going in on May.....we're just speaking hypothetically about a Bricktown location anyway. Had Sega Gameworks come in, that would have been something unique down there. I would agree that there really isn't that much that's unique down there. Bolero is a great tapas bar, you've got Red Pin, and a handful of places like that, but mostly what you find down there can be found somewhere else.

I would say, the atmostphere and the canal are reasons to go there anyway though. My wife and I enjoy parking near the land run monument and walking the canal in the summer on our way to eat dinner somewhere. You get a nice little walk and view with lots of people that are doing the same thing. It can be relaxing....and you walk off your desert on the way back to the car...LOL

----------


## swilki

I should have never mentioned parking in my original argument.....it has caused many to over look the other points I mentioned.

Bomber - You are correct, it would add something different and unique in Bricktown, no doubt about it. However, it would still be another national chain going into Bricktown. 

Sorry guys if I am dreaming of a place that is more unique and urban. Bricktown just isn't there yet, maybe when some places like Level are built and open the dynamic will begin to change because a younger, more local crowd will be down there.

----------


## dankrutka

swilki and I are on the same page. Foe Bricktown to become a really cool place to hang out it needs to develop a local vibe... at least in a part of Bricktown. You'd need local resaurants, music venues, and other local places that actually feel local. Bricktown still feels like it is made for tourists. I would love to to see Bricktown develop a feel like the Plaza District, Plaza Court, Western, or Paseo, but it doesn't have that feel yet. Again, I think the Deep Deuce area has the best chance to develop as a place to go.

----------


## metro

Most of Bricktown IS local, what are y'all talking about. Only national chains are McD's, Sonic (national HQ in Btown), and Melting Pot.

----------


## oakhollow

Would the large empty building on the NW corner of Reno and Oklahoma be big enough for a Dave and Busters.  That building is huge and would be a very cool location in my opinion.  Large parking lot right across the street.

----------


## MikeOKC

I think, in this case, Dave and Buster's looked at the demographics. North May is booming from NW 50th all the way north. Not only that, they're going to be at the NWX/May _corner_ just blocks east of Lake Hefner Parkway. _People actually live close by._ Easy access from all points in NW Oklahoma City. No-brainer for D&B in my opinion.

----------


## onthestrip

> I think, in this case, Dave and Buster's looked at the demographics. North May is booming from NW 50th all the way north. Not only that, they're going to be at the NWX/May _corner_ just blocks east of Lake Hefner Parkway. _People actually live close by._ Easy access from all points in NW Oklahoma City. No-brainer for D&B in my opinion.


I agree

----------


## redrunner

> Most of Bricktown IS local, what are y'all talking about. Only national chains are McD's, Sonic (national HQ in Btown), and Melting Pot.


Ever been to IHOP, Abuelo's, Hooters or Spaghetti Warehouse? ...not so much local.

----------


## metro

True forgot about those, but nonetheless it has plenty of locals red dog. Brown couldn't survive without some national chains, and I'd argue they need more for long term sustainability.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I love going to Bricktown, especially on warm summer nights. Walking along the canal holding hands with my girlfriend, a nice breeze blowing by. Possibly some thunder storms waaaayy out in the distance putting on a silent light show.... Bricktown is what it is, it's not going to be the anything and everything in OKC.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> But, Steve, .... This still doesn't solve the Dave & Buster problem with parking in Bricktown issue.


I'd give you "rep" points for this, but we don't have that feature.  Too bad.  Good stuff, lol.

----------


## Kerry

> Ever been to IHOP, Abuelo's, Hooters or Spaghetti Warehouse? ...not so much local.


I guess it all depends on what someone means by 'local'. Even some of those chains are locally owned via franchising.

----------


## redrunner

To me 'local' means can only be found locally.  Although some of those national chain's franchises are locally owned, they're still considered national chains much like how McDonald's has locally owned franchises.

Local: Big Truck Tacos
Not local: Taco Bell

----------


## Pete

Today the developers filed for a building permit for the Dave & Buster's building.

Looks like that may be the first thing to go in at this development site.

----------


## Steve

But Pete, they can't start construction - what about the parking problem in Bricktown?

----------


## Larry OKC

That could be an issue....especially if they plan on charging for parking (j/k)

----------


## rcjunkie

> That could be an issue....especially if they plan on charging for parking (j/k)


Why, it hasn't been for anything else in Bricktown! (IF YOU BUILD IT, THEY WILL COME)

----------


## Larry OKC

i give up...I was responding in kind to Steve's joke

Oh and  in case you didn't notice, D&B is not in Bricktown...LOL

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> i give up...I was responding in kind to Steve's joke
> 
> Oh and  in case you didn't notice, D&B is not in Bricktown...LOL


Yeah, you guys were getting me confused.  I was like, surely this thing wasn't switched to Bricktown...  

I'm glad it's being built where it's being built.  Something more than just Hooters (which now has a 4 beer limit for some stupid reason).

----------


## EBAH

Yeah, it is a great location, I am WAY more likely to go on May&Exp than I am in Bricktown.

----------


## Larry OKC

Same here

----------


## Pete

More specifics on their building permit...

$4,000,000 for 23,805 square feet.

----------


## Pete

Demolition permits were issued last Friday for the car dealership and the other buildings on that site.

Wouldn't be surprised if they were out there tearing them down today.

----------


## metro

They've been dismantling the far north building for awhile at a snails pace. It appears they are recycling the steel, which is good

----------


## kevinpate

It will do well in NW OKC.  Not my kind of place, but for its target audience, I bet they'll keep it packed

----------


## warreng88

Drove by the site today and the big Smicklas building had been leveled. The far eastern building is completely gone.

----------


## warreng88

I said eastern, I meant northern.

----------


## muzique808

Figures.  More new stuff coming to that area after we move to the other side of town!  I'll still probably drive over to check it out though. 

Drove by today and everything is leveled and graded.

----------


## MikeOKC

The old Smicklas and whatever-the-name-was office building leveled. They are doing dirt work today and caught this picture out the window on my cell phone. Sorry, not the best quality but it's strange to see it like this. 



Also, I hate rumor central, but I am going to play the game. I heard some good news today that, if true, means the current Borders location that's closing won't be empty long. The best news is it's a national retailer that hasn't been in Oklahoma. The same person told me another retailer (and another new to Oklahoma City) is in negotiations for the 30,000 sq. feet where Ballengers was in the very nice Country Club Plaza.

----------


## betts

The next national retailer I would like to see is Restoration Hardware.  They're a natural for the Classen Curve/Whole Foods area.  I would be thrilled to see them locate there.  Again, it's another store Tulsa has that we should have.  We don't have any local stores that have similar merchandise and so I don't think it would compete.

----------


## MikeOKC

> The next national retailer I would like to see is Restoration Hardware.  They're a natural for the Classen Curve/Whole Foods area.  I would be thrilled to see them locate there.  Again, it's another store Tulsa has that we should have.  We don't have any local stores that have similar merchandise and so I don't think it would compete.


That would be awesome. No question. The mind spins with so many possibilities.

----------


## metro

> The next national retailer I would like to see is Restoration Hardware.  They're a natural for the Classen Curve/Whole Foods area.  I would be thrilled to see them locate there.  Again, it's another store Tulsa has that we should have.  We don't have any local stores that have similar merchandise and so I don't think it would compete.


 Pottery Barn / Pier 1 are comparable IMO. I'd rather see Z Gallerie.

----------


## betts

Oh, not at all. Pier One is much lower quality, and Pottery Barn is slightly lower quality and very different in terms of merchandise.

----------


## soonerguru

Crate & Barrell would be better than all of those, IMO.

----------


## metro

Yeah

----------


## soonerliberal

> crate & barrell would be better than all of those, imo.


yes.

----------


## muzique808

I have several friends that would love to see a Container Store.  I haven't visited one yet, but they travel to DFW regularly and that is one of the stops.

----------


## metro

Supposively container store has already committed to OKC

----------


## onthestrip

I could see container store in the old Borders. The Dave & Busters site could potentially bring in new tenants as well. If they dont screw it up.

----------


## Soonerman

Now if OKC can just get a Dick's sporting goods.

----------


## Patrick

> Supposively container store has already committed to OKC


Yeah at the old Salvation Army site across from Penn Square Mall, from what I've heard.

----------


## mrktguy29

Love the chatter about The Container Store. I think Restoration Hardware and Crate and Barrel would both be great for OKC, closest in competition but still different places.

----------


## theparkman81

> Now if OKC can just get a Dick's sporting goods.


I hope we will get Dick's sporting goods soon, now that they will open up a store in Broken Arrow soon.

----------


## ljbab728

> I hope we will get Dick's sporting goods soon, now that they will open up a store in Broken Arrow soon.


I'm not familiar with Dick's.  What do they provide that we don't currently have available?

----------


## metro

Quality selection and sporting goods.

----------


## kevinpate

Maybe they can put a second Dave and Buster's inside and near the back corner of the the first Dick's Sporting Goods or Container Store.  Then the D&B fans could have more than one place to play games w/o fighting the Chucky Cheesers.

----------


## mcca7596

On the D&B's website, it says the OKC location is opening in December. Good to see they plan on working quickly.

----------


## metro

> Maybe they can put a second Dave and Buster's inside and near the back corner of the the first Dick's Sporting Goods or Container Store.  Then the D&B fans could have more than one place to play games w/o fighting the Chucky Cheesers.


Except that would make them about a mile apart.

----------


## Soonerman

> Quality selection and sporting goods.


It would also bring much needed competition to Academy in OKC.

----------


## LuccaBrasi

Amen to that! Academy needs some serious competition.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I thought there was already a Dick's Sporting Goods store up on Memorial next to Pep Boys...

----------


## Dustin

> I thought there was already a Dick's Sporting Goods store up on Memorial next to Pep Boys...


That giant hole in the ground?!?!  No.

----------


## Larry OKC

> I thought there was already a Dick's Sporting Goods store up on Memorial next to Pep Boys...


Think there was a sporting goods store at that location (but don't think it was Dick's). Whatever it was it didn't last, think they had the store closing mid to late 2010??

----------


## citizenkane

I'm pretty sure you're thinking of Sportsman's Warehouse.

----------


## mrktguy29

and it has closed.

----------


## MikeOKC

Dick's Sporting Goods had signed on to the (now dead) proposed center south of Memorial near Quail Springs Mall. So from that alone we know they want to be here.

----------


## Larry OKC

Thanks Citizenkane, thats the one I was thinking of...

----------


## metro

I don't think it's been mentioned yet, but Whataburger and Jack and the Box are going to be the two pad site restaurants. (Yawn).

----------


## onthestrip

Will be interested to see the finished product of this development. It has a ton of potential but Im not sure we will get to see that. 

A new Whataburger isnt all bad. They have done a great job of turning things around the last few years, one of the better fast food joints IMO. I imagine they will close the Whataburger on 37ish and May.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I don't think it's been mentioned yet, but Whataburger and Jack and the Box are going to be the two pad site restaurants. (Yawn).


NICE!  I hate driving down to 36th to get Whataburger cause there used to be one on May (currently a Sonic resides) before it took fire.

----------


## metro

JIB and Whataburger are nice for what could have been and should be an upscale mixed use development? I guess by OKC standards.

----------


## ljbab728

> JIB and Whataburger are nice for what could have been and should be an upscale mixed use development? I guess by OKC standards.


I'm not excited by either fast food place but OKC standards has nothing to do with it.  If more upscale businesses had felt that the area was appropriate for them and financially beneficial you would have likely seen them there.  We're not going to see Classen Curve at every new development.
I'm not sure I would classify Dave & Buster's as upscale anyway.

----------


## metro

No, but it attracts a more affluent crowd, the yuppie crowd, and they are often located in more upscale developments usually.

----------


## MikeOKC

> No, but it attracts a more affluent crowd, the yuppie crowd, and they are often located in more upscale developments usually.


And there's fast food restaurants all around the nicest of "upscale" developments. This will actually be the first Jack In The Box, I believe, in north Oklahoma City. I don't love fast food, but somebody does - they're everywhere.

----------


## redrunner

> No, but it attracts a more affluent crowd, the yuppie crowd, and they are often located in more upscale developments usually.


I don't really see that as the case in Dallas or Austin where I spend a lot of my time outside OKC.  Barcadia in Dallas and Kung Fu in Austin are neighborhood bars with vintage arcade games and their clientele is like you described.  D&B has a diverse mix of clientele and you would likely see the State Fair crowd more so than yuppies once D&B opens in OKC.

----------


## Pete

Regardless of location -- and I'll agree that with this new development on a key corner, I hoped for better -- the last thing OKC needs is more fast food.

Yet, both those places will probably do well there, which is why they keep getting built.

----------


## kevinpate

.oO(Yuppies play skee-ball and seek out bargain priced beef?)Oo.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

Looking through some of the images at Dave & Buster's corporate website, Dave & Busters strikes me a something that would appeal to an adolescent audience or those just beyond that age level. But maybe that's just me being over the hill. Anyway, I doubt that I'll ever go there. Before that, I'd go to Whatabuger just to get a good burger. When dining out with friends or my spouse, I'd rather have good conversation (that I can actually hear) and good food (that I can actually enjoy eating) without all the commotion. Perhaps Dave & Busters has an old fogie room in which I would be more comfortable, but I doubt it.

----------


## metro

> .oO(Yuppies play skee-ball and seek out bargain priced beef?)Oo.


Let me clarify, the suburban minded, chain restaurant loving yuppies do, not the inner city local movement yuppies. So yes, you probably will see the state fair crowd there. And the food is on par with Chili's.

----------


## ljbab728

> Regardless of location -- and I'll agree that with this new development on a key corner, I hoped for better -- the last thing OKC needs is more fast food.
> 
> Yet, both those places will probably do well there, which is why they keep getting built.


Pete I guess we could go the route that LA has gone and outlaw new fastfood locations in some areas.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2008/...06846020080730

Short of that, I agree with you.  Those companies do marketing surveys before deciding on locations and I'm sure they will do well there.

----------


## Easy180

> Looking through some of the images at Dave & Buster's corporate website, Dave & Busters strikes me a something that would appeal to an adolescent audience or those just beyond that age level. But maybe that's just me being over the hill. Anyway, I doubt that I'll ever go there. Before that, I'd go to Whatabuger just to get a good burger. When dining out with friends or my spouse, I'd rather have good conversation (that I can actually hear) and good food (that I can actually enjoy eating) without all the commotion. Perhaps Dave & Busters has an old fogie room in which I would be more comfortable, but I doubt it.


Usually their main bar area has a decent amount of tv's for sports and is relatively low key

----------


## Pete

The development encompassing Dave &Buster's is being called May Crossing.

They've changed the site plan to show three fast food places instead of one plus a sit-down restaurant as had originally been indicated.  And the hotel has been replaced by a strip center.

Building permits have be issued for D&B's, Jack in the Box, Whataburger and the strip center.   DXL has pre-leased about half of the 21,899 square foot strip center -- it's a big & large men's clothing store.  Right next to it is Sports Clips and on the other end is a dental clinic.

----------


## jbkrems

Do we know what the sit-down restaurant is yet, or is it not leased ???

----------


## Pete

The third restaurant has yet to be named.

----------


## Watson410

> Do we know what the sit-down restaurant is yet, or is it not leased ???


I thought they were going to replace the sit-down restaurant with another fast food restaurant.. I could have read it wrong or Pete is it two fast food places with one sit-down?

----------


## metro

Thanks for the update Pere, what a pretty underused and underwhelming use of what could have been a great mixed use project. Oh well, it beats the old car dealership.

----------


## MikeOKC

That will be nice to have 52nd run straight through to a new stop light. They are also cooperating with Target on moving their entrance/exit to the light.  I think it will end up being good for the corner and I've heard scuttlebutt regarding the restaurant at the new center_ and_  a tenant for the old Borders across the street on NWX. Both sound very good.

----------


## mcca7596

> That will be strange to have 52nd run straight through. They are also cooperating with Target on moving their entrance/exit to what will be the "new" 52nd with a stop light. I think it will end up being good for the corner and I've heard scuttlebutt regarding the restaurant at the new center_ and_  a tenant for the old Borders across the street on NWX. Both sound very good.


Pray tell what you've heard :-)

----------


## Pete

There have been rumors about In-n-Out being the third restaurant but in that diagram I don't see a drive-thru for Lot #3.

----------


## swilki

> There have been rumors about In-n-Out being the third restaurant but in that diagram I don't see a drive-thru for Lot #3.


As nice as it would be to have an In-n-Out that close to my office and home, I can't imagine having Jack in the Box and Whataburger in the same center. That would be way to many burger options IMO. 

I am a little disappointed to see how this center is developing, nothing really special outside of Dave & Buster's. It could have been so much more, but as metro said, it sure beats Smicklas being there.

----------


## rcjunkie

> As nice as it would be to have an In-n-Out that close to my office and home, I can't imagine having *Jack in the Box and Whataburger* in the same center. That would be way to many burger options IMO. 
> 
> I am a little disappointed to see how this center is developing, nothing really special outside of Dave & Buster's. It could have been so much more, but as metro said, it sure beats Smicklas being there.


Whataburger and Jack-In-The Box, need to add an In-n-Out or 5 Guys, that way all three main Arteries would be taken care of. LOL

----------


## MikeOKC

I have heard that Whataburger has been very successful with their new store rollouts after some trouble a few years back. Now over 700 locations. Out of those 700 stores, only a dozen are the original A-framed, orange-and-white striped roofed buildings. One of those is just south of NW 36th and May Ave.









*http://www.whataburger.com*

----------


## bluedogok

> I have heard that Whataburger has been very successful with their new store rollouts after some trouble a few years back. Now over 700 locations. Out of those 700 stores, only a dozen are the original A-framed, orange-and-white striped roofed buildings. One of those is just south of NW 36th and May Ave.


The one on NW 36th & MacArthur is one of the A-frame stores.





> 


That's the Whataburger on the Bay in Corpus Christi, pretty close to the original location. They moved their corporate HQ from Corpus to San Antonio a couple of years ago.

----------


## MikeOKC

> The one on NW 36th & MacArthur is one of the A-frame stores.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Whataburger on the Bay in Corpus Christi, pretty close to the original location. They moved their corporate HQ from Corpus to San Antonio a couple of years ago.


So, we have - _at least_ - two of the dozen original A-frames left. I've seen a lot of the newer stores throughout the southeast and they are all very nice looking. The upgrade to NWX and May from 36th will be an improvement (with the new building and much better location). Those older stores though have been there forever - will be another change in the landscape to get used to. It's funny how something like a chain burger shop can become part of the fabric of a neighborhood, especially when they have out of the ordinary shapes, colors, logos, etc.

----------


## Larry OKC

Seems unlikely but according to the manager at the May location, they are keeping it open. That may change once the new one opens and their business shifts north.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Seems unlikely but according to the manager at the May location, they are keeping it open. That may change once the new one opens and their business shifts north.


No kidding? That would only be one mile apart. On the other hand, maybe they're hoping they can both be viable since the 36th street store is literally the last chain burger store on May southbound until the southside. Also very dense neighborhoods surrounding it. I hadn't even thought of them trying to operate both as a possibility. Interesting.

----------


## bluedogok

> So, we have - _at least_ - two of the dozen original A-frames left. I've seen a lot of the newer stores throughout the southeast and they are all very nice looking. The upgrade to NWX and May from 36th will be an improvement (with the new building and much better location). Those older stores though have been there forever - will be another change in the landscape to get used to. It's funny how something like a chain burger shop can become part of the fabric of a neighborhood, especially when they have out of the ordinary shapes, colors, logos, etc.


 I think the OKC locations were their first expansion outside of the state of Texas and the A-frame was still their base building at the time. I can't think of one of them left in the Austin area, there might be one or two on the northside but most of the ones that I can think of (and frequent) are pretty recent builds. I know the one in Port Aransas is a modified A-frame, it has the peaked roof but shed roofs to each side. I don't think it is one of the original A-frames like in OKC, the peak just doesn't seem as tall.

----------


## Larry OKC

> No kidding? That would only be one mile apart. On the other hand, maybe they're hoping they can both be viable since the 36th street store is literally the last chain burger store on May southbound until the southside. Also very dense neighborhoods surrounding it. I hadn't even thought of them trying to operate both as a possibility. Interesting.


I am skeptical too. The manager told me they were told at first that it was a "relocation" of the existing store but then decided that the existing one was too profitable (long since paid for). But there are ongoing maint issues with older buildings. All of that may change once the new one opens and their existing customers shift to the newer location. Time will tell.

As far as having locations very close by, it doesn't seem to bother places like McDonalds. Seems you have one at nearly every exit along I-40 once you get past the Fairgrounds (with 2 locations in some spots, a stand alone and one inside the Wal-Mart). Same along NW Expressway. I realize that the 2 aren't in the same category but the concept can work out.

----------


## oneforone

I think it's pretty funny how a tall and fat clothing store is one of the main anchors of this shopping center. According to their website: http://www.destinationxl.com/ they sell size 38-64 in waist size and big sizes XL-7XL.

If you eat so much you split your pants at Dave & Busters, Whataburger or Jack n' The Box you can go head on up to DXL for new pants. I noticed they are part of the Casual Male family of stores. I wonder if that means they will close their store by Gold's on NW Expressway and Portland.

----------


## Larry OKC

Good observations...although they might keep the one next to Gold's Gym and just carry more stuff for big guys due to muscle instead of fat...LOL

----------


## Larry OKC

I miss the old style I-HOPs that were in the A frame buildings too (the buildings are still all over town, most seem to be pawn shops), IHOP abandoned the Metro decades ago and then came back. Am sure it is because we have an NBA team now (I kid)

----------


## ljbab728

> I miss the old style I-HOPs that were in the A frame buildings too (the buildings are still all over town, most seem to be pawn shops), IHOP abandoned the Metro decades ago and then came back. Am sure it is because we have an NBA team now (I kid)


Another business that used A Frame construction frequently was Howard Johnson's.

----------


## Larry OKC

true, I miss HoJos as well

----------


## warreng88

Drove by the site on my way to work and it looks like they are putting up the west wall. Do we know if there is a construction cam for this site?

----------


## metro

No, but we have lots of whataburger pics

----------


## sroberts24

noticedlast week, thought somebody would have posted by now but there is a wall that has gone up on the area I beleive the plans show for D&B.  Anybody know if this is one of D&B's walls?

----------


## Pete

Dave & Busters will be on the far north end, closest to NW Expressway.  If that is where the wall is going up, it's gotta be for D&B's.

Also, there is a strip center going up south of there as part of the same development, so it could be for that instead.

----------


## sroberts24

it is the far northwest side

----------


## Pete

Here is a recent photo.  The wall is certainly for D&B's:

----------


## warreng88

> noticedlast week, thought somebody would have posted by now but there is a wall that has gone up on the area I beleive the plans show for D&B.  Anybody know if this is one of D&B's walls?


Look two posts up...

----------


## Pete

Photo from today...  They are moving right along:

----------


## CCOKC

That's crazy.  It's seems like it took forever to grade that lot and I go out of town for a week and half of the walls are up.  I will have to get a closer look when I go to Target tomorrow.

----------


## bombermwc

I wonder how long it's going to take to put in electrical in this place. Don't you know that guy is going to have a LOT of work cut out for him with all those games!

----------


## Pete

Photo from today:

----------


## MikeOKC

The pace has really picked up at the construction site. Construction of the new Target entrance has begun and has northbound traffic is narrowed to one lane. The Target entrance is being moved just a tad north to meet up with the "new" 52nd street which will have a light at 52nd & May to enter/exit Target or enter/exit the new retail complex.

----------


## metro

They really need to replace the May Ave. Bridge. It's old, bad design and really deteriorating. I love the look of it, but with this new light, traffic on that stretch of May is going to be a bigger pain. On the northbound lanes on May at the light on 50th, is probably the worst paved road in OKC, worse than 10th and Portland area. May really needs to be widened through there with flyovers off of NWE.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

IMO, May & Expressway needs to be totally redone. A new bridgedeck, yes, but the space is not large enough for flyovers. So if anything, it needs to be a fully functional street level intersection. Right now, its worse than the clover leafs at 235/44!

----------


## NWOKCGuy

Didn't they just redo it a few years ago?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

No, that was landscaping and widening the creek that goes right there under May Avenue. The bridge is still decrepit.

----------


## swilki

I would hate to see them put in an actual intersection at NW Expressway and May. I drive through there everyday on my way to work, the traffic backup would pretty bad. That one stretch from Independence to Villa is really the only part of the NW Expressway that truly makes it into an expressway. The rest of the it is riddled with stop lights that are horribly timed. Space would be really cramped if they did fly overs, but it may work. But yes, something does need to be done with that bridge, it's like a mini crosstown bridge.

----------


## cjohnson.405

Looks like they have 3 of the four side walls and roof up.  My new office is in the New York Life Building and I overlook part of D&B.  

I can continue providing updates every once in awhile.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Looks like they have 3 of the four side walls and roof up.  My new office is in the New York Life Building and I overlook part of D&B.  
> 
> I can continue providing updates every once in awhile.


Can you snap a phone pic maybe? I drive by there all the time and will try to do the same. Your view from up in New York Life would be interesting.

----------


## warreng88

Went to Target today. Looks like they are making way for a new main entrance into the Target directly across the street from the entrance on May to the Dave & Busters area. I assume a light will be put in there.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Went to Target today. Looks like they are making way for a new main entrance into the Target directly across the street from the entrance on May to the Dave & Busters area. I assume a light will be put in there.


Hi Warren...See my post #199 from yesterday.

----------


## warreng88

> Hi Warren...See my post #199 from yesterday.


My bad. Didn't look back a page.

----------


## Pete

They are certainly moving right along:

----------


## onthestrip

Nice! I'll be enjoying some beers and video games in no time.

----------


## pw405

Any new photos of the progress?  Have they announced a time frame for opening?  I'm thinking Q1 2012?

----------


## mcca7596

Says on their website December of this year.

----------


## adaniel

On a slightly off topic note, are there any plans by the city or ODOT to fix that nasty interchange at May and NWX?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> On a slightly off topic note, are there any plans by the city or ODOT to fix that nasty interchange at May and NWX?


No and the topic has already been hashed to death. Sorry, I don't remember what page but I believe it was somewhere in this thread...

----------


## onthestrip

> On a slightly off topic note, are there any plans by the city or ODOT to fix that nasty interchange at May and NWX?


I hOnostly don't see a problem with it. I prefer the clover leaf interchange rather than another stop light. Clover leaf interchange at I44 and Broadway ext is a bad idea but don't see any problem with it at may and nw expressway.

----------


## adaniel

> I hOnostly don't see a problem with it. I prefer the clover leaf interchange rather than another stop light. Clover leaf interchange at I44 and Broadway ext is a bad idea but don't see any problem with it at may and nw expressway.


Sorry I posted that question before I saw the same issue rasied. I don't have a problem with the interchange per say, but the on ramps are way too short. The absolute worst is when you get behind some grampa who is too afraid to step on the gas and merge so they have to wait for ALL of the traffic to clear. 

Also, last week I was in a friends car with a convertible top. we drove underneath the bridge going SE on NWX and just for kicks I looked up at the underneath portion. I'm no structural engineer but that thing looks bad.

----------


## soonerguru

> Sorry I posted that question before I saw the same issue rasied. I don't have a problem with the interchange per say, but the on ramps are way too short. The absolute worst is when you get behind some grampa who is too afraid to step on the gas and merge so they have to wait for ALL of the traffic to clear. 
> 
> Also, last week I was in a friends car with a convertible top. we drove underneath the bridge going SE on NWX and just for kicks I looked up at the underneath portion. I'm no structural engineer but that thing looks bad.


You may not be a structural engineer, but I'm related to one, and according to my relative, that's one of the worst bridges in the entire state.

----------


## Pete

From today.  Second photo is of Whataburger / Jack in the Box sites:

----------


## metro

They also put a coming soon whataburger sign up recently.

----------


## MDot

It seems like it took forever for them to start but now it feels like they're moving so fast.

----------


## metro

The facade has started to be installed on the SE corner of the building. It appears they are going with a staggering color, geometric blocks motif using shades of their colors. One half of the corner has blocks in various shades of blue and the other shades of orange. Looks pretty cool and modern.

----------


## soonerguru

I know this has been discussed, but WTF is with the new Whataburger? That is such a killer location for such a run-of-the-mill fast food joint (with another location less than a mile away).

----------


## foodiefan

> I know this has been discussed, but WTF is with the new Whataburger? That is such a killer location for such a run-of-the-mill fast food joint (with another location less than a mile away).


concur. . . .and I'm betting they will close the 36th location.

----------


## Larry OKC

That is up in the air...according to the management folks, one week they are "relocating" it and the next they are keeping both open. Just depends on how many customers switch to the new location. that old location has most likely been paid off decades ago and other than maintenance issues with older buildings, should be quite profitable.  Having places close to each other doesn't seem to bother McDonald's & others (McD's are spaced about 1-mile apart at nearly every exit along I-40 west of the interchange, sometimes with 2 locations at the same exit (a stand alone & inside Wal-mart), same is true for other dual McD's & Wal-mart in the metro.

----------


## reverend

Talked to the guy who cooks overnight at the 35th and May restaurant, he said that he was told they are relocating. The guy drinks a case of beer every morning when he gets off work, so take that for what it is worth.

----------


## MDot

> Talked to the guy who cooks overnight at the 35th and May restaurant, he said that he was told they are relocating. The guy drinks a case of beer every morning when he gets off work, so take that for what it is worth.


Seems like a legit source. Lol

----------


## reverend

Yeah, he comes into the store I work at every morning to buy his beer, so at least he is coherent when I talk to him.

----------


## MDot

> Yeah, he comes into the store I work at every morning to buy his beer, so at least he is coherent when I talk to him.


Has he ever said what will happen to the Whataburger on 35th and May if they do indeed relocate?

----------


## MikeOKC

> Has he ever said what will happen to the Whataburger on 35th and May if they do indeed relocate?


I think they stay open. They get a lot of business from the dense neighborhoods all around it. The new store is almost two miles away. The 35th & May store is the last national burger chain southbound on north May until - what? - *SW* 59th and May? Surely, they'll give it time to see what things look like in a year.

----------


## metro

> That is up in the air...according to the management folks, one week they are "relocating" it and the next they are keeping both open. Just depends on how many customers switch to the new location. that old location has most likely been paid off decades ago and other than maintenance issues with older buildings, should be quite profitable.  Having places close to each other doesn't seem to bother McDonald's & others (McD's are spaced about 1-mile apart at nearly every exit along I-40 west of the interchange, sometimes with 2 locations at the same exit (a stand alone & inside Wal-mart), same is true for other dual McD's & Wal-mart in the metro.


McD's pulls it off because they are the only ones consistent with speedy service, the others can't seem to get the speed down, especially whataburger.

It's all about convenience, moreso than taste.

----------


## Pete

There are actually a bunch of Whataburgers in that area, all tightly grouped:  36th & McArthur, less than 3 miles from 35th & May; about 3 miles from 78th & McArhtur, and about 5 miles from 13th & S. Meridian.

----------


## MDot

I vote for Whataburger to move it's HQ to somewhere on one of the M streets.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> There are actually a bunch of Whataburgers in that area, all tightly grouped:  36th & McArthur, less than 3 miles from 35th & May; about 3 miles from 78th & McArhtur, and about 5 miles from 13th & S. Meridian.


Don't forget the one at 36th and MacArthur!

----------


## metro

> Don't forget the one at 36th and MacArthur!


He didn't, it was the first one he listed

----------


## bluedogok

> I vote for Whataburger to move it's HQ to somewhere on one of the M streets.


They just moved their HQ a couple of years ago from their hometown of Corpus Christi to San Antonio.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> He didn't, it was the first one he listed


I just saw 36th and May. Don't bite so hard, lol.

----------


## Larry OKC

McDonald's isn't unique with locations in close proximity....Taco Bueno had a smiliar setup quite a few years back now. They had the original metro area store near 50th & MacArthur; 23rd & MacArthur, 23rd & Meridian; 39 & Meridian, 23rd & Penn; 63rd & Penn...point is it _can_ work.

----------


## MDot

> They just moved their HQ a couple of years ago from their hometown of Corpus Christi to San Antonio.


I know, I was just being sarcastic. :-)

----------


## metro

> McDonald's isn't unique with locations in close proximity....Taco Bueno had a smiliar setup quite a few years back now. They had the original metro area store near 50th & MacArthur; 23rd & MacArthur, 23rd & Meridian; 39 & Meridian, 23rd & Penn; 63rd & Penn...point is it _can_ work.


You can't compare a few taco buenos to McDs strategy worldwide

----------


## Larry OKC

OK metro, you win...back to the topic of Dave & Busters?   LOL

----------


## shawnw

Drove by about an hour ago and there's a Coming Soon sign up that says "Early 2012".

----------


## metro

Yeah, it's been up a couple weeks now.

----------


## demoman

Ad for them hiring is now up on Craigslist.  Says they will be opening in Jan 2012.  READY FOR SOME FUN!!

----------


## metro

yeah, their sign has also said Jan. 2012 for awhile now too so that should be pretty solid.

----------


## RadicalModerate

So . . . Has anyone already mentioned that "Dave and Busters" looks like a wornout playskool for old children who were deprived of ShowBizPizza/ChuckieCheez/Etc (and so forth including the food court at the AnaheimCAOriginalDisneyland) back in their formative years)?

No?  Good.

I'd hate to base an opinion on television advertising.
It is rarely a true reflection of . . . whatever.

Sorry: I'm still pissed off about Bahama Breeze going away and low Skee-Ball Scores at another location.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I played skee-ball at the state fair and it sucked!

----------


## roci28

Are they really not going to change the exterior of Dave and Busters...Is that really what it's going to look like?

----------


## rcjunkie

> Are they really not going to change the exterior of Dave and Busters...Is that really what it's going to look like?


Isn't this a new building. Why would they change it?

----------


## roci28

The different colored squares on the exterior are not what I remember Dave and Buster's looking like.  Personally I was hoping that was not the final design.

----------


## MDot

> The different colored squares on the exterior are not what I remember Dave and Buster's looking like.  Personally I was hoping that was not the final design.


Can you or someone else get a picture of it, I'm rarely in that area and when I am I'm always just east of there and I don't have the time to just go and check it out.

----------


## shawnw

Not the best picture ever, but taken yesterday with my phone from the Target paarking lot across the street... 

You can make out the terrible paint job pretty well...

----------


## MDot

They should've built it next to the outlet mall. LOL

----------


## Dustin

Picky picky picky..

----------


## MDot

> Picky picky picky..


I thought it looked a lot worse before shawnw posted the pic since i hadn't seen it. While it isn't visually stunning, it isn't  that bad either.

----------


## Jesseda

lol every time i see that building the song " I said what about breakfast at tiffanys" pops in my mind. Love that building

----------


## Pete

Some photos from about a month ago:

----------


## Richard at Remax

Website says opening Jan 30th

----------


## OKCisOK4me

The Whataburger has been open since about Dec. 15th.  They blew through that project!

----------


## circuitboard

The outside of the Tiffany building is so ugly, wish they would update it.

----------


## poe

I don't think it looks too bad. Their logo has blue and orange, so I bet it will compliment the building when it's finished.

----------


## ljbab728

I've never been to a Dave & Buster's before.  Is this design typical?

----------


## shawnw

I've been to several and none looked like that...

----------


## MDot

> I've never been to a Dave & Buster's before.  Is this design typical?


I seen one in Columbus, OH a few months ago and it looked nothing like this. It looked like a super-sized whataburger.

----------


## metro

> I've never been to a Dave & Buster's before.  Is this design typical?


I believe this is their newest look. Of course older existing stores won't look like it. This whole development was lost potential, but chill out, it's a good looking D&B and having one is good for our city in retaining the youth.

----------


## Dustin

I might be in the minority but I love the color scheme and design of the building.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I might be in the minority but I love the color scheme and design of the building.


I agree. It is a bright spot on what used to be an empty ugly car lot for many years...

----------


## metro

I love the design/scheme as well. I would have preferred it be more dense in a mixed-use dense development like that site is perfect for, but considering it's OKC and developers don't know what that means, it's a better looking faux suburban building, and one of the nicer looking D&B. Most of them are just tan EIFS.

----------


## MDot

> I might be in the minority but I love the color scheme and design of the building.


I agree. Some people made a big deal about it before I had seen it so I thought it was bad but when I seen it in person I actually liked it.

----------


## kevinpate

I don't hate it, but it does sorta look like someone belched up a bit of Tetris screen taffy

----------


## Debzkidz

I drove by a couple of days ago and when I just glanced at it while passing by, I thought it was just some kind of under layer or something that would be stuccoed over or something. I couldn't see the pattern in it. I had no idea that was the finished product. Yuk!

----------


## wyopoke

If you look at the color scheme in place, it matches some of the other colors in the area.  The county inn and suites was repaired recently and it has a similar yellow.  The hampton and 3030 building have the same red.  The crown plaza has what seems to be the same dark green.  Must be something for the area??

----------


## Debzkidz

It must be something about that area. Drove by again today and was noticing all the colors on the buildings.  That Country Inn is horrible looking. What a hideous color. Some kind of dijon mustard nightmare!

----------


## Larry OKC

The Country Inn isn't nearly as bad in person as some of the pics posted here indicate, it has nearly the same color palette as the Panera Bread down the street

----------


## ljbab728

> The Country Inn isn't nearly as bad in person as some of the pics posted here indicate, it has nearly the same color palette as the Panera Bread down the street


Larry, I've seen it both close up and from afar.  It's hideous.  A ten story Panera Bread building doesn't do it.

----------


## Larry OKC

ljbab728: I've seen it too, and like I said it isn't that bad at all. it isn't an exact match in color (the yellow does seem to have a slight greenish cast to it) but you can see it in the background of the first pic Pete posted and the same colors are present in the Dave & Busters building. Colors (and restraunts/food)are subjective you like it or you don't. Personally I am not a fan of the Whataburger orange either. LOL



> Some photos from about a month ago:

----------


## bluedogok

There are a lot of colors used in the popular palettes that I do not really like, including the week old dried mustard color that is used quite a bit. Mixed with many other colors like that location makes it a bit more appealing. I have only been to the newish D&B in Westminster but it was a drizzly night so I didn't really get to see what the outside looked. The one in South Denver is an older one right on I-25 but it looks huge from the outside. Before going to the one in Westminster the only location that I had been to was the Walnut Hill Lane location in Dallas, never went to the Austin one and I only worked a mile or so from it for 4 years.

----------


## soonerguru

The design is so hideous my wife and I concluded it wasn't near completed. Unfortunately, this is the actual, dreadful design. It's so bad it's as if the architect / builder / designer hates OKC and is playing a cruel joke on us. Awful. 

Developers in this town, with a couple of exceptions, have no pride or taste and appear to only care about money. Disgusting.

----------


## onthestrip

> Developers in this town, with a couple of exceptions, have no pride or taste and appear to only care about money. Disgusting.


Probably has more to do with D&B and less to do with the developer.

----------


## Watson410

Perhaps this is only phase 1... Hopefully they'll finish the exterior with part of the MAP3 tax extension.

----------


## Steve

Tulsa Dave & Buster's:

----------


## mcca7596

http://newsok.com/article/3639511?click_action=1

----------


## metro

I didn't see it in the article, but last week on News4 their GM said opening Jan. 30th.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I didn't see it in the article, but last week on News4 their GM said opening Jan. 30th.


25 Morning News was there Wednesday showing game machines being unloaded. Furniture was today and tomorrow. They also said opening is the 30th.

----------


## OklahomaNick

Okay, maybe i am just being a little sensitive but did the general manager say in the NewsOK video that this is a prototype to be able to go into "SMALLER" markets? http://newsok.com/dave-busters-set-t...rticle/3639511 REALLY?

However the article says "Small to Medium" markets. Was NewsOK being politically correct to not make this guy look bad?

D&B is in a lot of "smaller" Markets! Buffalo, Providence, Tulsa, Charlotte, Columbus, Jacksonville, Austin, Sacramento..etc.
I am sick of being classified as a "SMALLER" market! We are just as good if not better than some of those cities!
Am I just being sensitive or is this a Corporate D&B guy that moved here and has no idea about OKC?

----------


## Swake2

> Okay, maybe i am just being a little sensitive but did the general manager say in the NewsOK video that this is a prototype to be able to go into "SMALLER" markets? http://newsok.com/dave-busters-set-t...rticle/3639511 REALLY?
> 
> However the article says "Small to Medium" markets. Was NewsOK being politically correct to not make this guy look bad?
> 
> D&B is in a lot of "smaller" Markets! Buffalo, Providence, Tulsa, Charlotte, Columbus, Jacksonville, Austin, Sacramento..etc.
> I am sick of being classified as a "SMALLER" market! We are just as good if not better than some of those cities!
> Am I just being sensitive or is this a Corporate D&B guy that moved here and has no idea about OKC?



D&B has 55 stores and 52 of them are in markets larger than Oklahoma City. Two of the cities you named are more than twice the size of Oklahoma City. What would your definition of smaller be if not that?

----------


## metro

To mean twice the population, not size.

----------


## OklahomaNick

> D&B has 55 stores and 52 of them are in markets larger than Oklahoma City. Two of the cities you named are more than twice the size of Oklahoma City. What would your definition of “smaller” be if not that?


They are bigger by a little bit yes, but not TWICE the size. 

OKC: 1.3 million
Providence: 1.6 million
Buffalo:1.1 million
Tulsa: 937k
Charlotte: 1.3million MSA (not CSA)
Columbus: 1.8 million
Jacksonville: 1.3 million
Austin: 1.7 million
Sacramento: 2.1 million

So Swake2, you think that the 44th largest market in the country is a small market?

----------


## dankrutka

> Okay, maybe i am just being a little sensitive but did the general manager say in the NewsOK video that this is a prototype to be able to go into "SMALLER" markets? http://newsok.com/dave-busters-set-t...rticle/3639511 REALLY?
> 
> However the article says "Small to Medium" markets. Was NewsOK being politically correct to not make this guy look bad?
> 
> D&B is in a lot of "smaller" Markets! Buffalo, Providence, Tulsa, Charlotte, Columbus, Jacksonville, Austin, Sacramento..etc.
> I am sick of being classified as a "SMALLER" market! We are just as good if not better than some of those cities!
> Am I just being sensitive or is this a Corporate D&B guy that moved here and has no idea about OKC?


These cities compare very well to OKC. Do you think OKC has a larger population than it does?

----------


## kevinpate

> ... I am sick of being classified as a "SMALLER" market! ... Am I just being sensitive ... ?



I hope you feel better soon, and, yes, maybe just a little bit.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Who cares? We are getting a Dave and Busters. Relax.

----------


## Swake2

> They are bigger by a little bit yes, but not TWICE the size. 
> 
> OKC: 1.3 million
> Providence: 1.6 million
> Buffalo:1.1 million
> Tulsa: 937k
> Charlotte: 1.3million MSA (not CSA)
> Columbus: 1.8 million
> Jacksonville: 1.3 million
> ...




For D&B yes. 

You numbers are a bit off, and the only way Oklahoma City has hit 1.3 million people is by using it’s CSA, which at the census was 1,322,429. The MSA was 1,252,987. You can’t claim OKC’s CSA while using MSA for the other cities. Your numbers are just off anyway. 

Sacramento’s MSA was  2,149,129  and the city’s CSA was 2,461,780. That’s pretty much twice the size. As is Charlotte, the actual count for the MSA is 1,758,038 with 2,402,623 for the CSA.

Here’s the size of the D&B other “smallest” markets (MSA/CSA):

Columbus - 1,836,536 and 2,071,052
Austin – 1,716,289 and 1,759,039
Providence – 1,600,852 and 7,559,060 (part of the Boston CSA)
Jacksonville – 1,345,596 (no CSA)
Buffalo – 1,135,509 and 1,215,826 (not counting the nearly half million people on the Canadian side of the border, the real total metro population is 1.7 million)
Tulsa – 937,478 and 988,454
Tossing in Omaha as they are D&B smallest market 865,350 and 905,041

Oklahoma City is D&B’s third smallest market just ahead of Tulsa and right behind Jacksonville. There’s nothing wrong with that either. It’s a compliment to the market that they were willing to come in despite it being on the small side as compared to their other locations.

----------


## Oil Capital

> For D&B yes. 
> 
> You numbers are a bit off, and the only way Oklahoma City has hit 1.3 million people is by using it’s CSA, which at the census was 1,322,429. The MSA was 1,252,987. You can’t claim OKC’s CSA while using MSA for the other cities. Your numbers are just off anyway. 
> 
> Sacramento’s MSA was  2,149,129  and the city’s CSA was 2,461,780. That’s pretty much twice the size. As is Charlotte, the actual count for the MSA is 1,758,038 with 2,402,623 for the CSA.
> 
> Here’s the size of the D&B other “smallest” markets (MSA/CSA):
> 
> Columbus - 1,836,536 and 2,071,052
> ...


Good analysis, Swake.  But, tell me again, which of those MSAs is more than twice the size of OKC?  ;-)

----------


## OklahomaNick

> Good analysis, Swake.  But, tell me again, which of those MSAs is more than twice the size of OKC?  ;-)


That was the entire reason I posted the populations. I was wondering the same question.

And I don't think Canadians are driving across the border to come to Dave and Busters. This discussion has gone way rogue!

----------


## redrunner

> I didn't see it in the article, but last week on News4 their GM said opening Jan. 30th.


Yeah we know, that was already posted on here before.

----------


## onthestrip

"smaller markets"  i think youre being too sensitive because it's all relative. Just like our Thunder, really good but we Re on of the smaller markets.

----------


## okc_bel_air

Drove by and took a pic today.  It think it looks pretty good.  Can't wait for it to open.

----------


## bombermwc

I drove by earlier this week and thought the same thing...can't wait for it to open.

----------


## BDP

> Its a compliment to the market that they were willing to come in despite it being on the small side as compared to their other locations.


It's kind of hard to consider getting a Dave and Buster's as a compliment regardless of market size, but I see your point.

----------


## BB37

Drove by there this morning and noticed they've got their signage up now.  Must be getting close to opening.

----------


## metro

> Drove by there this morning and noticed they've got their signage up now.  Must be getting close to opening.


Was previously stated, the official opening is Jan. 30th

----------


## Tapp Development

Great to see OKC getting new businesses. This place is a great addition to the every growing OKC.

----------


## Dustin

Is it open?  I drove by yesterday and the parking lot was completely packed and the lights were on inside.

----------


## metro

No, Opens JAN 30th as previously posted.

----------


## redrunner

> No, Opens JAN 30th as previously posted.


passive aggressive much?

----------


## Pete

They may be doing some advance semi-private nights as part of training for their staff.

----------


## swilki

I know that we have all been complaining about how the building looks during the day. But at night it dosen't look all that bad. The white areas on the building have been outlined with a subtle blue neon light. It actually looks kinda good. Noticed it on my way home from work this evening. I'll try to get some pics posted soon.

----------


## MDot

> I know that we have all been complaining about how the building looks during the day. But at night it dosen't look all that bad. The white areas on the building have been outlined with a subtle blue neon light. It actually looks kinda good. Noticed it on my way home from work this evening. I'll try to get some pics posted soon.


The only times I've drove by Dave & Buster's is at night and I agree with you, swilki.

----------


## ljbab728

> Is it open?  I drove by yesterday and the parking lot was completely packed and the lights were on inside.


I drove by there a couple of times last saturday and the parking lot was full both times.  I assumed it was due to workers finishing it up.

----------


## metro

> I know that we have all been complaining about how the building looks during the day. But at night it dosen't look all that bad. The white areas on the building have been outlined with a subtle blue neon light. It actually looks kinda good. Noticed it on my way home from work this evening. I'll try to get some pics posted soon.


Not all of us have been complaining, I like it day and night.

----------


## swilki

Yeah....I should retract part of that. I know that there have been some complaining about it (including myself). But with the signs on the building and cars in the lot, it isn't looking all that bad and is starting to grow on me. I think it will grow on people over time. It just unfortunate that this building is located near some of the ugliest painted buildings in the city, imo.

----------


## icecold

Going to an opening party tonight.  Will post a review.  Should be fun.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Going to an opening party tonight.  Will post a review.  Should be fun.


Lucky dog!

----------


## ksearls

Hi, we were invited last night and had a great time. Really nice job Dave and Busters! 

I must disclose that I have been a fan for a long time. I have been to a few in Dallas and this one is more modern and open looking. Higher ceilings, smaller footprint without the pool rooms and dark wood like the larger concepts.

The food was everywhere and it was really, really good. Brand new game machines; something for everyone. Loved the GIANT claw machine. Great drink menu if you like foo foo stuff or good beer. They even had Coop (whoo).

Everyone seemed to be have a great I think it will be a hit! Thanks again to whoever put me on the list!

----------


## Pete

Photos from last night's event:

----------


## Skyline

Feels like Vegas!

What happens at Dave & Busters, Stays at Dave & Busters!!

----------


## ljbab728

> The food was everywhere


What does that mean?

----------


## Brett

Thanks Pete for the pics! I've never been to D&B. Do the arcade games dispense tickets that are redeemable for prizes? If so, what are some of the prizes?

----------


## metro

> Thanks Pete for the pics! I've never been to D&B. Do the arcade games dispense tickets that are redeemable for prizes? If so, what are some of the prizes?


Yes

----------


## ksearls

Ljbab728,

Ha, I guess that did sound weird. What I was trying to say was that they were very generous with massive amounts of food at the party. It was all very good, options for everyone on the menu, great salads, grilled shrimp, steaks and really great burgers.

Really great snacky/app choices. I know this won't win any health food awards but they have these egg rolls that are filled with Philly cheese steak. Please don't eat one because you will be hooked! Everyone was raving about them.

The staff was very well trained and extremely friendly.

----------


## crs4380

To those who have been inside D&B: What games do they have?

----------


## Pete

Here's a game list from their website:

http://www.daveandbusters.com/play/games.aspx

----------


## crs4380

I know of the website. But I don't know whether or not they actually carry all the games they have listed on their site at the okc location. I figured not all of D&B locations have the same exact amount of games as listed on the website. So that's why I asked.

----------


## Pete

I think that list shows the games they pretty much have at all their locations, which is why it is featured on their national website.

Some big locations may have more, but OKC is one of their smaller stores.

----------


## poe

I think we can all agree it looks much better than a run-down, empty car dealership.

----------


## Pete

I like the way it looks and OKC gets the very first one of these new D&B prototypes.

----------


## metro

> I know of the website. But I don't know whether or not they actually carry all the games they have listed on their site at the okc location. I figured not all of D&B locations have the same exact amount of games as listed on the website. So that's why I asked.


 D&B isn't really for hardcore gamers going there for a certain game, it's more of a place where adults can be a kid, an adult Chuck-E-Cheese if you will, all while they can sip a beer playing skee-ball.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

The lot was full from the window to the wall again tonight. Whats that all about? Thought the official opening was on the 30th?

----------


## BB37

Probably another "invitation only" event, possibly a charity fundraiser, and another "dress rehearsal," if you will, for the D&B staff to prepare for the formal opening on Monday.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Ahhh so. Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## MikeOKC

I've got a great view of D&B. The place looked packed tonight. By the way, I like the look of the place - especially at night, looks really inviting from my bird's-eye view.

----------


## metro

> I've got a great view of D&B. The place looked packed tonight. By the way, I like the look of the place - especially at night, looks really inviting from my bird's-eye view.


Post a pic from your birds eye view.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

That just means you live in Founders Tower or the SE facing side of Lakeview Tower... either those or you live in a hotel

----------


## bombermwc

And another plus is you have to be an adult to come in on your own! So no annoying high school kids or a clan of little squirts running around like at Celebration Station....unless they are accompanied by their parents. 

Now if only they did laser tag too!

----------


## metro

> And another plus is you have to be an adult to come in on your own! So no annoying high school kids or a clan of little squirts running around like at Celebration Station....unless they are accompanied by their parents. 
> 
> Now if only they did laser tag too!


 It depends. Are they classifying 18 as an adult? If so, annoying high school students could still be running around there.

----------


## TheTravellers

Friend of mine went with his 20 year old son last night and said it was kind of oppressive and weird.  He asked his waitress where the restrooms were and she said "I'll show you where they are", but after a few steps, one of the bouncer-type/security guys said "I'll take it from here, I'll escort you to them".  WTF, a 50+ year old guy needs escorting to the bathroom?  His son had a baseball cap on with the brim a bit sideways, so one of the guys told him he had to wear it with the brim either straight forwards or backwards, so he went backwards.  Another guy told him he can't wear it backwards, it has to be forwards (get your policies straight and consistent, dudes).  Main dining area tables were full, so they were directed to the bar area by one of the guys, then when they were ready to sit down, they were told that the son can't be in the bar area because he's under 21 (that's not due to D&B, though, it's due to the OK liquor laws).  My friend said there were tons of cameras everywhere, food was mediocre, and it was unbelievably loud.  He's not really their target demographic, his son is, so his view is understandable, but that's just odd about all the security guys and policies, not sure if it's because it just opened or if that's the way it will be.  I've been to a D&B in IL and it was nothing like that.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Well, that's good.  I don't want a complainer like that there either, lol.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Went on Saturday night around 10. It was PACKED and hard to find a parking spot. Had to park in jack in the box. It was more condensed and compacted than other ones I had been to. I am glad they completely separated the food/bar and game areas. Used to see some close calls in Houston with people bringing out food. The only thing I would suggest is more beer stands throughout. There was was one from what I saw, plus the bar, which was a long wait. Food was good (for what it was) and staff was friendly and helpful. Won over 3000 tickets on wheel of fortune. Only 62000 more for that xbox.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Only 62000 more for that xbox.


LOL...This^^

Thanks for the Monday laugh!

----------

